# Are all thorowgood saddles adjustable?



## galaxy (18 April 2011)

quick question.

I've never had a Thorowgood saddle.  A cleint of mine bought a pony in february that came with the thorowgood Pony Club Saddle.  Pony was slightly overweight and they have done a great job of slimming her down, but now the pommel is sitting very close to her wither (although not touching.... yet!).  Anyway I said today I thought it was looking a little wide for her and to get the saddler out.

I'm hoping they'll just be able to make it a bit more narrow....  Are they all adjustable though?  I tried to have a look but it didn't pull apart at the pommel like a Wintec.  Think my client will have a heart atttack if the saddler can't adjust it and they have to get a new one (but they obviously would)


----------



## ThePony (18 April 2011)

yep, it is adjustable!
My saddle is adjustable too, her saddle is the smallest bit wide at the moment, but going down a gullet size would make it too small. I use it with a half wool saddle pad which makes it just perfect. Not too big, but allows space for my mares topline to continue developing without pinching. 
Sure the saddler will get it fitting well!


----------



## Ladybird (18 April 2011)

Not all are gullet wise, but can be adjusted to a certain extent flocking wise.


----------



## galaxy (19 April 2011)

Ladybird said:



			Not all are gullet wise, but can be adjusted to a certain extent flocking wise.
		
Click to expand...

Oh heck, they've not got all got adjustable gullets?

Dont think flocking will adjust it enough


----------



## soulfull (19 April 2011)

no they are not always adjustable, just depends on how old they are.  
If it is it will have screws under the head


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (19 April 2011)

I had a Thorowgood that didn't have an adjustable gullet, forget what style saddle it was other than a GP...


----------



## galaxy (19 April 2011)

soulfull said:



			no they are not always adjustable, just depends on how old they are.  
If it is it will have screws under the head
		
Click to expand...

didn't look for screws, but it wouldn't open up like a wintec would have.....

oh dear.  Now do I break the news, or let the saddler....


----------



## mcnaughty (19 April 2011)

The PC thorowgoods with the two screws on the underside of the pommel can fit adjustable gullets - the others have a FISH system where you can put in and take out the fishes to make it slightly wider/narrower but nothing like the new ones.

I fell into this trap the other day - bought one off ebay for £100 but then sold it the other day for £130!  Hurrah!


----------



## 9tails (19 April 2011)

I have a thorowgood griffin that isn't adjustable other than with a fish system.  The saddler will be able to tell them.


----------



## Kallibear (19 April 2011)

It will have two screws in the same place as a wintec, and the underside of the pommel will have velcro, if it's adjustable.

Unfortunautly it's only the last few years they've had changable gullets (when Wintecs patent ran out ).


----------



## galaxy (20 April 2011)

mcnaughty said:



			The PC thorowgoods with the two screws on the underside of the pommel can fit adjustable gullets - the others have a FISH system where you can put in and take out the fishes to make it slightly wider/narrower but nothing like the new ones.

I fell into this trap the other day - bought one off ebay for £100 but then sold it the other day for £130!  Hurrah!
		
Click to expand...

So it could have the Fish system?  How could you tell if it had that?


----------



## Kallibear (20 April 2011)

If it's got Fish then there will be little velcro flaps at the end of the tree points (where velcro knee rolls stick on)


----------

